# Mitfahrgelegenheit 16.5.21- 26.5.21 Nähe Nordkap



## jwddue (23. Mai 2020)

*Angebot für eine Person, um die privat organisierte 6-er Gruppe zu vervollständigen. 
 Es geht nach Sarnes Rorbuer ca. 35KM südlich vom Nordkap. Liegt idyllisch am Ufer des Sarnesfjordes. Exzellentes Revier für Heilbut, Dorsch, etc..
Kosten ca. 1500 - 1600Euro, Flug, Unterkunft 6 Personen, großes Haus ca. 100qm, hochseetüchtiges großes Boot (Typ Fischkutter).
Weitere Details bei Interesse per Mail anfragen. *


----------



## jwddue (30. Mai 2020)

jwddue schrieb:


> *Angebot für eine Person, um die privat organisierte 6-er Gruppe zu vervollständigen.
> Es geht nach Sarnes Rorbuer ca. 35KM südlich vom Nordkap. Liegt idyllisch am Ufer des Sarnesfjordes. Exzellentes Revier für Heilbut, Dorsch, etc..
> Kosten ca. 1500 - 1600Euro, Flug, Unterkunft 6 Personen, großes Haus ca. 100qm, hochseetüchtiges großes Boot (Typ Fischkutter).
> Weitere Details bei Interesse per Mail anfragen. *


Zur weiteren Info: Unterkunft mit Boot ca. 750€, SAS-Flug - 2 Gepäckstücke - z.B. ab Frankfurt ca. 540€, Transfer in Norwegen ca. 200€.


----------



## jwddue (22. Juni 2020)

jwddue schrieb:


> *Angebot für eine Person, um die privat organisierte 6-er Gruppe zu vervollständigen.
> Es geht nach Sarnes Rorbuer ca. 35KM südlich vom Nordkap. Liegt idyllisch am Ufer des Sarnesfjordes. Exzellentes Revier für Heilbut, Dorsch, etc..
> Kosten ca. 1500 - 1600Euro, Flug, Unterkunft 6 Personen, großes Haus ca. 100qm, hochseetüchtiges großes Boot (Typ Fischkutter).
> Weitere Details bei Interesse per Mail anfragen. *



Mitfahrangebot beendet. Ein Angelfreund hat das Angebot angenommen.


----------

